
The newspaper suicide pact - kqr2
http://xark.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/06/the-newspaper-suicide-pact.html
======
rml
Most informative quote:

"So when you hear about efforts to save newspapers (and, by extension,
journalism), understand that answers that don't return the possibility of
double-digit profits and perpetual top-down control aren't even considered
answers. They're not even _considered_."

[edit: formatting]

